
CEO Goldman Sachs “you can't dismiss Bitcoin” - zencash
http://www.tokenschedule.com/news/goldman-sachs-ceo-warns-not-dismiss-bitcoin/
======
uger
This seems to be a response to Jamie Dimon:

[https://www.cnbc.com/2017/09/12/jpmorgan-ceo-jamie-dimon-
rai...](https://www.cnbc.com/2017/09/12/jpmorgan-ceo-jamie-dimon-raises-flag-
on-trading-revenue-sees-20-percent-fall-for-the-third-quarter.html)

------
thisisit
> While Blankfein is _cautious_ , other prominent leaders in the finance
> industry are downright suspicious.

> Blankfein stated during his interview, that while he’s still curious about
> the cryptocurrency and its future, he’s not about to invest in it either.
> However, the CEO also stated that he could envision a future where Bitcoin
> or derivative thereof could become the world’s fiat currency.

Two major highlights from the long article. Original interview here:
[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-11-02/blankfein...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-11-02/blankfein-
says-don-t-dismiss-bitcoin-while-still-pondering-value)

------
nixpulvis
You can’t dismiss it doesn’t mean it’s ready for prime time, FWIW.

~~~
adventurer
“From what we can identify, the only reason today to buy or sell bitcoin is to
make money, which is the very definition of speculation and the very
definition of a bubble,” Thiam said. He added that in the history of finance,
such speculation has “rarely led to a happy end.”

[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-11-02/blankfein...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-11-02/blankfein-
says-don-t-dismiss-bitcoin-while-still-pondering-value)

